# Parasitic moth discovered



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Males of a species of moth have become parasitic, using their proboscis to pierce skin to drink blood like a mosquito. They normally insert it into fruit to feed. It is theorized that environmental pressures are pushing the males to drink blood prior to mating with females so that they can supply her with sodium from the blood. This would give their offspring more sodium to develop faster, because the plants that the caterpillars feed on are low in sodium.

Vampire Moth Discovered -- Evolution at Work


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

wow plz kill them all now while we still have time
dont we have enough of those stupid mosquitos and deer flies??!??! MOTHESS???!? no &/$( way!!!!!


----------

